

Over Time, Buddhism and Science Agree - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/9/time/over-time-buddhism-and-science-agree?utm_source=tss&utm_medium=desktop&utm_campaign=linkfrom_feature

======
bobosha
over time _everything_ converges....(given enough time that is)

